# Happy Birthday Zoey!



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My little 'miracle' girl is 6 years old today. For those who don't know. Zoey has a lot of health issues: Hydrocephalus, Color Dilution Alopecia, Chi Pattern Baldness, Atopy/allergies/food allergies, knee problems, chronic bladder crystals, seizures, chronic throat infections, so the first 5 years of her life were quit worrisome, troubling and lots and lots of vet bills (even if her vet was my father lol). Since I switched her to prey model raw and made more 'natural' decisions as far as medications/vaccinations etc go in July 2010, it's like she is a different dog, she is off of 6 of her 7 long term medications, no seizures for 1 year, no more allergy symptoms, her knees don't bother her as much, and no more bladder crystals, also not as many collapsing trachea episodes. I am soooooooooooo grateful for this, and hope I can have 20 more years of health and happiness for her! Her B-day celebration will probably be tomorrow, had a very long and tiring day at work today. But just wanted to Say happy birthday to my baby girl.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Zoey, Hope you had a great day and got lots of hugs and great treats!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy birthday!!! What an amazing success story!!!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Zoey! She is SOOO lucky to have a mom like you, not to be graphic but if she was somebody else's dog she may not be alive right now... YOU have done so much to improve this little girl's quality of life, you should be very proud of yourself! Zoey is just precious and is clearly thriving on her diet, what a great success story.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

happy happy birthday zoey....


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Happy Birthday Zoey, Hope you had a great day and got lots of hugs and great treats!


Thank-you she did have a great day.



minnieme said:


> Happy birthday!!! What an amazing success story!!!!


Isn't it though? I still am in shock at how well she has done/is doing. I just wish that I would have found Raw when she was a puppy.



catahoulamom said:


> Happy Birthday Zoey! She is SOOO lucky to have a mom like you, not to be graphic but if she was somebody else's dog she may not be alive right now... YOU have done so much to improve this little girl's quality of life, you should be very proud of yourself! Zoey is just precious and is clearly thriving on her diet, what a great success story.


Thank-you and yes I completely understand that.....my father is a Veterinarian so that has helped some, but I am VERY conscientious about what is going on with her...my hubby says I obsess, but I can't help it, I only have furkids so I tend to obsess ha ha.



magicre said:


> happy happy birthday zoey....


Thank-you


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 6th Birthday Zoey!
May you have many more!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Zoey! I hope she's healthy and happy for many more years!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

A VERY HAPPY BirTHday to ZOEY!!! I am so sorry to be late with this and happy that she had a Special Day! She could be a "Poster Child" for feeding PMR & llimiting vaccinations! So glad that you found each other & that you found PMR!!! Many, many more dear Zoey!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Zoey! What an amazing little-big spirit she has!! Such an inspiration to all of us.

What a lucky little girl that you chose her. Her story was so heart wrenching to read. I hope that she continues to improve and live the long happy life that she deserves.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy belated birthday!


----------

